# Porsche Panamera in Yachting Blue by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Porsche Panamera new car prep detail










Some shots of the defects, nothing serious at all. Some light marring and fine holograms all over the car. Nothing a mild polish wont fix. Its kinda nice not to have to go "open heart surgery" on a black car this week :gidiup:



















Figure 8 holograms on the finish, they look sweet :thumb:










Correction consisted of Powerfinish on a white pad at 1800rpm down to 1200 for finishing

Picking up defects was very difficult on this color, a quick before and after of clarity difference after correction

Before










After










The "BP" spill landed on these tires also, even after heavy cleaning during the wash stage further cleaning was needed again to strip old dressing fully before new tire dressing was put on..










Tailights before










After










Interior, not much needed










Final shots





















































*


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow! looks amazing! and is an amazing car.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy job, the nano ceramic lacquer used on these is probably the hardest to work with


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Looks great


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks great :thumb:

Id have thought Porsche would have managed a better looking phone holder than that!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

awsome work lad


----------



## AspDet (Mar 10, 2010)

Dave-
Nice work as always.
did you use anything finer than Power Finish on this, like po85rd?


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very good work


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi mate, lovely work! What did you use to strip the previous tyre dressing? Apc?
Cheers Tim


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

Fabulous job....what tyre dressing did you use?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Robbie.M said:


> Fabulous job....what tyre dressing did you use?


Swissvax Pneu


----------

